# NASH Contest UPDATE



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK guys, here it is.

I emailed or PMed everyone who was not vocal and or completely decided, these emails where designed to act as a way for you the member to privately cast your vote and give your opinion about the tank to be used for the NASH contest. The vast majority of you have resoundingly said yes to the JBJ Pictotope aquarium set.

That being said, this will be the tank that will be used for the NASH contests. I have to get the order in soon and would appriciate it if members could go ahead and pay the $20 entry fee / tank purchase so that we can get this done ASAP. If ordered soon we should be able to get these tanks in by the June meeting to pass out to everyone.

As of now, I have one payment (Glenn, I did remember).

Again, please remember the following restrictions apply

Current member only
One tank per member
if a second take is desired I can arrange for it to be purchased at club price
Family memberships can purchase one per enrolled family member.

You can meet up with me or use Paypal (add $2 for transaction fee) My paypal is my email address PM me if you do not know it.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, can't wait for the tanks to arrive The more I read about these lil tanks the more I am pumped to get started!

This is what I am gonna do  after I win the contest. HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

If you have not paid yet, please do so.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm excited too! Any chance these will be here by the June Meeting? That would make it all the more sweeter!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Working on it bro...keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Please check your PM, Mr.President.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

UPDATE

tanks should be arriving on Thursday or Friday next week. Just in time for 4th of July. Know what I will be doing on my long weekend.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hurraaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you for your patience


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you going to personally deliver them to everyone? So we can scape on our long weekend?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Long weekend? must be nice! I am working.
=(
Luis


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Everyday is a holiday for me. Still not sure that is a good thing. I got time now to fight BBA fulltime. :-(


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I am looking for the papaer with the mixing formula for the P04 will send it your way once I find it.
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Contest tanks have made it into Houston. I will pick up this afternoon with the assistance of Shane. I will be out of town Thursday night thru Sunday afternoon. If you would like to pick up your tank before the holiday please make arrangements with me soon. Shane will also be given a quantity of tanks to help me distibute them out, so check with him as well. Those that have already paided have been recorded, those that have not need to pay your $20 fee. Extra tanks will be sold at club cost after everyone gets their first tank.

Rules are being finalized and will be distributed by club officers soon.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

A million thanks, Kev! I will try my best to pick it up from you or Shane this week Already got my used Aquasoil ready and willing and waiting


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Picked mine up last night. Thanks Kevin for everything.
I forgot to ask you about that new thingy on your ada tank that diffuse the co2. Looks like it was working well and is the motor self contained? I looked at it at the meeting a couple months back and memory is going these days.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes it is working out better than expected. I really like it and will be bring in and selling about 50 of them. be on the look out.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

UPDATE, I am back and can distribute the tanks out this week. I will not be attending the meeting this Saturday so meet up with me by Friday.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I picked up my tank yesterday evening and set it up after dinner!  I can't believe how quickly a set-up goes in a small tank. 

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

New rules: Not allowed to only spend one evening setting up.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

While we are all busy preparing for the contest, rules are being finalized and will be posted no later than Wed this coming week. This being NASH's first ever contest, we will do everything we can to keep it simple and easy to understand so as to keep everyone's motivation high and flowing If we feel after this contest things can be made better, we will go from there. Above all, NASH looks forward to seeing everyone's entry, regardless of your years of experience. There is only one level here, and that is your level of willingness and dedication to learn about this great hobby, and also to have *FUN*!!! Did we mention fun? Yes, just have fun and let your freshwater creativity go WILD!!!(But not so wild you let your algae take over)​


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds great; I look forward to seeing what you guys have come up with. I know the officers have put alot of effort into bringing this contest to us members and I really appreciate being able to participate in it.

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hope to start on mine this coming weekend. Going to keep it quite simple.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

So, who do we send our pics to (send email to one of the officers? ) and can we send the pics as soon as we think the scape is ready for photos?

-Dave


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Dave, yes, feel free to send picture of your tank whenever you think it's ready. The six-month time is more like the duration of the contest.

So again, yes, do send ur your picture if you think it is ready. For simplicity, let's send to one of the officers, Paul, and he will disperse the pictures amongst the officers for judging. 

PM Paul for his e-mail.


----------

